# M3 badge



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry, this may seem like a really stupid question but I was wondering if anybody had debaged their M3 and did not want their badge anymore cause I think it'd be hilarious to put an M3 badge on my Ford Contour. It would be a joke and I wouldn't do it seriously to try to make it look like I had an M3, half the kids at my high school don't even know what an M3 is. So, please let me know and I apologize if this was a stupid thread. 

Alex


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

schreck said:


> Sorry, this may seem like a really stupid question but I was wondering if anybody had debaged their M3 and did not want their badge anymore cause I think it'd be hilarious to put an M3 badge on my Ford Contour. It would be a joke and I wouldn't do it seriously to try to make it look like I had an M3, half the kids at my high school don't even know what an M3 is. So, please let me know and I apologize if this was a stupid thread.
> 
> Alex


I would think you may be able to just order one at the dealer ?? cant be that much ??

I saw a VW Bug with a Chevy "SS" "396" badge, I thought it was funny


----------



## flybigjet (Feb 20, 2004)

They're all over eBay. Do a search under e46 M3. Usually $12-20. R.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> I would think you may be able to just order one at the dealer ?? cant be that much ??
> 
> I saw a VW Bug with a Chevy "SS" "396" badge, I thought it was funny


 But the question is, did it have a 396 in it??? =)


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

webguy330i said:


> But the question is, did it have a 396 in it??? =)


 :rofl: 

Nope, sadly it was still a lawmower at heart.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Nope, sadly it was still a lawmower at heart.


 Weeeeaaak....


----------

